# como lo pongo en amiga ?

## timofonic

en amiga 68k supongo que sera algo mas duro... pero ¿ y amigaPPC ? esta linuxapus, etc...

----------

## BaSS

Si te refieres a portar Gentoo a otras arquitecturas, pues por ahora solo esta preparado para ix86 y ppc, además habia alguien portandolo  a alguna arquitectura más. Pero si te animas portalo y publica los resultados  :Smile: 

----------

## Tuxisuau

Existe Amiga con PPC. Yo supongo que se referira a eso.

----------

